# FYI Burris scopes not made in USA



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I had recently favored the Burris scopes, the FFII's were a good value, good performance & the Made In USA printed on the side of the scope apealed hugely to me. It had more to do with my scope choice then anything else. I chose between the Burris & the Leupold, both Made In USA. Well, I have 2 Burris, one has printed boldly & proudly on the eye piece "Made In USA" I like that a lot.
My newest Burris scope does not have that. The fullfield II in 3-9 40mm has been farmed out overseas. When you look at the burris website you see "Made In USA" at the bottom of the screen for the FFII page. Well that is Bull, it had everything to do with my purchase & it is absolutely false. I e-mailed Burris & they explained to me that they have recently farmed out some of the scopes. I asked if I could return mine as I had just learned that I did not get what I paid for. They advertise a Made In USA product but it's not the case. 
What do I do guys? They won't take it back, I don't want the damn thing now, it has no value to me. I want a Leupold, I would have bought a Leupold if I had known that the Burris advertising was false.
What do I do? 
take a look at the little burris lie at the bottom of the page (link)
http://www.burrisoptics.com/fullfield.html


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

so...you dont like it because it wasnt made here? Or because it was made badly?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Got any lawyer buddies get them to write a letter threatening to sue. If not sue them in small claims court, it doesn't cost much and they will probably take it back when they see you're serious.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I'll give you $120 for it and take it off your hands.

Thin Leupold is "Made in USA". It's Jap also.... Just about EVERY scope out there if it isn't made in Asia is made in Europe.

At best, you might find one that is "Assembled" in USA.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

SniperPride said:


> so...you dont like it because it wasnt made here? Or because it was made badly?


I don't doubt the quality. I assume it is made well. I thought my money was going towards a Made in USA product which would be contributing to an American paycheck which would be putting some food on the table for an American family. That was my intent with that purchase, that's what I think of when I buy Made In USA. I honestly believe quality can be puchased from any part of the world, I don't buy Made in USA for superior quality although that would be a bonus. I buy it out of loyalty to our economy. It's a pride thing, maybe it's a small town thinking sort of thing, maybe it's old fashioned, maybe it's silly to some, but still the same it's important to me. The Burris website clearly boasts "made in USA" on the FF II rifle scope page, it's misleading. It's false advertising.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

If it would make you feel better I can share this with John McCarty the President of Burris Optics.

Now FOR THE RECORD
In looking at the Scope we have at work. You can stop in and look also at Sportsman's Warehouse in Fargo.

The Diamond and Signature series do have "Made in USA" on the Scope. If I remember correctly the Fullfield II does also. It is on the objective bell on the front of the scope.

So how about your computer? or your car? or your appliances?

What is more american made? Chevy? Toyota?


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

I read on another forum somewhere that Burris was bought out in the past few years by Beretta.(Just like every other company) So some of the scopes may be made elsewhere do to restructuring of the company. I have also read that few if any scopes are 100% American anymore, and that even Leupold lenses are made in Japan, but the scopes are assembled in the U.S. Not positive, but that is what I read from other "experts". 
Just did some research and Burris was indeed bought out by Beretta in 2002, but it said it would utilize existing facilities.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trivia guy

It sure is hard to know what your getting now days. I don't have any Toyotas at the present but when I did in the past some people would say "why don't you buy American". Well American automobiles were junk in the mid 80's. Foreign competition was good for the American consumer, I like my Duramax and the Tahoe I have now. Anyway, the point is my 1989 Toyota Camray I think had more American labor into it than my 1984 Chevy Celebrity. If I'm not mistaken the motor was made in Canada, the dash and all components were made in Mexico, and other parts were from various countries. I found this out while traveling. My speedometer cable made some noise. Could I buy a new speedometer cable for six bucks? No. I would have to buy the full dash component for $300. The dealer said it came that way from Mexico. I think Toyota and others forced Detroit into making quality again. Today I would agree, buy American. At the same time I hope that cloud (we call competition) hanging over Detroit's head doesn't go away anytime soon.


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

i was looking at a leupold anyway, are those good scopes?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

farmerj said:


> If it would make you feel better I can share this with John McCarty the President of Burris Optics.
> 
> Now FOR THE RECORD
> In looking at the Scope we have at work. You can stop in and look also at Sportsman's Warehouse in Fargo.
> ...


Oh boy I haven't viewed this in a while I've got some catching up to do. If you would please, go ahead & share the topic with who ever, president of Burris, president of Tibet, who ever it is that might be able to make it right with me, I'd appreciate it. I was going to trade the non made in USA 3-9 40mm FFII off on a Leupold as my request to return the falsely advertised scope to Burris was stiff armed. The questions about where is my computer made, how many foreign components in a GM car etc... That's just a huge topic of it's own. This is it's own situation. Buying items that are manufactured in the US appeals to me. I know Leupold uses Japanese glass, I know very well how all of this works. I have worked for an American Manufacturing company for 10 years now, I'm fully aware of all of the foreign components that go into American made products. I prefer to contribute to the American economy by rewarding American based companies with my purchases when ever possible. It's about American jobs (American manufacturing facilities, American blue collar bread & butter) . I'm not here to debate my firm stand on preference of Made in USA products, I'm here to share my displeasure with the misleading advertising Burris has used which resulted in my purchase of something that is not as advertised. "Made In USA" is right at the bottom of the fullfield II web page even though there are two scopes in the FFII line up that have been farmed out overseas. I inadvertently purchased one of them overseas scopes even though I had paid for "Made In USA" I instantly noticed the absence of the "made In USA" boldly printed in white on the scope tube as it had always appeared in the past. I did some digging & what I found to be the truth upset me. What I paid for & what I got were two different things. It's not about quality, so please everyone hold back with the quality replies. I asked Burris if they would take the scope back as it is not what they advertised. No good, they bombarded me with what read like a default reply to a frequently asked question "the scopes are held to exacting quality standards, blah, blah" My e-mail contained nothing questioning quality or performance but that's what they answered back with. I was willing to upgrade to a FFII 3-9 50mm even though it is more scope than I need but I would spend the extra if it meant getting into an American made scope to hang on my American made hunting rifle. They didn't care about this one customer though. I can count on my hand 5 rifle applications that will get Leupold scopes for me in this next season & that's just what I have visibility of right now as we enter this new year. 5 scopes for me in one year, 5 at least! And I plan on living for a long, long time. What will 2006 bring? 07, 08 etc. I have boys that will follow in my footsteps who will probably have boys of their own. I have a lot of friends that share my values, these friends will be easily steered away from the Burris brand. Yeah I'm just one guy, just one customer, but now I'm an angry customer & I'm a very persuasive man. Burris will miss out on over a thousand dollars of sales on me alone for the 2005 season & I'll take all of my friends with me, including the ones that originally turned me on to Burris.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

duckslayer said:


> Alot of products are now being made in foriegn countries. You better get used to it because it doesnt look like its changing anytime soon. Buy your damn scope and be done with it, foriegn or not, its not fricken iraq, otherise i could see it .....do your research before you buy it. Its cheaper to be made overseas. I have burris scopes on my .17HMR and my .223, they are both great scopes to be totally honest with you, am i going to change them because they say made in "another country"............NO, good god, get real, buy what you want to buy, but if your that picky, do your damn research and find a 100% american made product and buy it. How many things in you household are 100% american made?? i can pretty much guarantee not everything is, so adapt to the changing times and accept it........


 Come on duckslayer, don't hit me man! Hey I aint here to fight about this! Wow, tough crowd. OK, how can I explain this? I have products in my possession that are made in all parts of the world & that's the way I bought them, that's what I bought, that's what I got. It didn't matter to me & it doesn't matter to me on many things. I guess I do prefer American made cars/trucks but not for the superior world dominating quality, come on. And I'm not buying it thinking I'm getting something that is 100% made in USA, I know better, I'm cool with it. But I do like to support the American work force if possible on some of my more expensive purchases. My truck, my hunting stuff, I know there's a lot of foreign components in my Ford truck, but I also know there were American hands being paid to put it all together, American hands bringing home a salary to provide for their children/family. I like that, it appeals to me as I have worked for an American manufacturing company for 10 years now. I'm an ex Marine, a combat veteran, I've been around a little bit, I've been around enough to cherish what we have here as American citizens so I prefer to contribute to our American economy when ever possible. I take pride in owning these items that are manufactured in our country. I guess in a nutshell there's my justification for preferring Made in USA, my explanation, as if I need to justify my patriotic values. 
Now for the matter of this scope & your advice "do your research" , well I have other Burris scopes & they all proudly display in bold white letters "made In USA" right on the scope tube, it's part of their marketing leverage, it appeals to many and it's always been there (until now). Further more, go to the Burris optics website & pull up the Fullfield II page, scroll to the bottom & take a look at the little American flag logo & the words "Made IN USA" How's that for research? What else should I have done? Should I have called burris & asked "hey do you guys really make them scopes in the USA like your website says or are you just saying that to try to get me to buy one?"
I don't appreciate the scolding I just received for displaying my patriotic values. I volunteered as a young man to go out & protect this country we enjoy & my values developed into what they are today because of my world experiences. It puzzles me that I find myself here at home in the very same country today defending my choice to contribute to my countries economy. It's my choice, it's my preference, it's what I paid for but it's not what I got.


----------



## Rosendal (Jul 18, 2004)

So what country are FFII's made in now? China?


----------



## wompus_cat (Dec 10, 2004)

Well I, for one, say Kudos notherndave. I too will at least try to pay more for USA made products, if there is even a choice, which often there is not. Im suprised more ppl dont agree. :-?


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

wompus_cat said:


> Well I, for one, say Kudos notherndave. I too will at least try to pay more for USA made products, if there is even a choice, which often there is not. Im suprised more ppl dont agree. :-?


Hey thanks cat, I was starting to feel like a minority here. I'm still ticked at Burris but I have familiarized myself with the Leupold products & I'm pretty excited about my switch from Burris to leupold.

I think Burris farmed assembly to phillipeans? They farmed out there money makers, the popular high volume stuff. 3-9 40 mm for one. 
I'm done with them & I find some level of payback for there smug customer service refusing to help me, refusing to address the issue of false advertising, I find some comfort & payback in seeing how many views these posts get. In another forum I racked up around a thousand views before the topic went stale & fell off the list. I like that, it shares an awareness that may result in lost sales that outweigh a simple refund to this one unhappy customer by far. Make a customer happy & he will tell a few folks, pi$$ a customer off, burn him, lie to him, well, he'll tell thousands.


----------



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

the fullfield 2 and one or two others and all the binos and spotting scopes are NOT usa made,,the better,,higher-end stuff is US made and they are the only american made scopes I will buy,,otherwise I go european 8)
p.s.,,,Leupold lens's are euro,,so they are not ALL AMERICAN either :wink:


----------

